# Strike King game hawg



## shamoo (Jun 21, 2009)

They work, they're just like the baby brush hog only they have a little more girth and some decent colors. =D>


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 21, 2009)

Charlie, did you turn Rich on to them? Lol. He keeps telling me I have to try them. He swears they are better then the zoom brush hogs. He throws them down the club all the time and does well.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, You know Ricky, vice versa, they seem to work a little better, maybe because of the color or maybe cause of the girth, hes certainly kicken that pond.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 21, 2009)

:twisted: I'm just getting back into pitching baby brush hogs. But I will definitely try the game hawg.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 22, 2009)

shamoo said:


> LOL, You know Ricky, vice versa, they seem to work a little better, maybe because of the color or maybe cause of the girth, hes certainly kicken that pond.



Every week I pull up and hes already been hittin it for an hour or more telling me I got 4 or 5 already. I need to get there before him. He puts alot fishing pressure on that pond in an hour. :lol:


----------

